# Alkaline soil and goldenrod nectar



## natureboy68 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have noticed here on Long Island, goldenrod is blooming, but no bees working it, I was told by a local beek, that because of our alkaline soil here on Long Island (NY) that goldenrod does not produce enough nectar to provide forage. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wouldn't say it's not possible, but here we have many varieties and some varieties don't seem to produce enough nectar to lure the bees and some makes a lot of nectar. The earlier ones don't seem to make nectar.


----------



## Luckybees (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in Northwest Iowa and the goldenrod just started blooming this week---I also have alkaline soil and hope this isn't true. I'm a first yeer beek and am counting on the goldenrod. There is a ton of it around my acreage and it does seam to bloom over a long period---fingers crossed!! Thanks for posting---I didn't realize some goldenrod doesn't provide nectar.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

If a plant is able to grow and set flowers on a soil (acid or alkaline), it will be able to produce nectar and then seed. Otherwise, why would be be able to grow and reproduce there in the first place.

I think nectar production is largely linked to the amount of rainfall an area receives in the weeks leading up to flowering and through the blooming period.

MB is correct that the early species don't seem to attract the attention of honeybees.


----------

